# سوائل حفر ابار البترول (نظام جديد-Ultradril)



## ferro (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
مرفق احدث نظام سوانل حفر انتج عن طريق شركة MI و هذا النظام water base mud ولكنة عالى الجودة بحيث يقترب من Oil Base Mud و شكرا 
اخوكم 

:12: ferro​


----------



## midochesser (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*Midochesser*

Goooooooooood مشكوووووووووور يامان


----------



## redafathy26 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلا
How R Uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssss


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اسف الملف معطوب


----------



## محب يونس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا ولكن هذة لاتتعدى سوى تعريفات 
رجاء اسلوب التقييم وانظمة وخصائص سوائل الحفر وعدد وانظمة سوائل الحفر المرادة لكل حقل


----------



## أحمد مصطفى علوب (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جُزيت خيراً أخي.
هل أجد لديك أو لدى أحد الزملاء ملفات عن "مبادئ حفر آبار البترول" مبسط وباللغة العربية
مشكورين ... مشكورين


----------



## تولين (11 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مهندس ساهر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## GeoOo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## السرنديب (10 مارس 2010)

مشكوراخى الحبيب على المجهووووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مروان المكروب (30 نوفمبر 2010)

انا طالب /كليه النفط والمعادن اليمن اريد كتب عن سوائل حفر ابار النفط


----------



## اوراس عبدالرزاق (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## bakeraf (22 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------

